# Changed Battery Capacity in Bimmercode but ISTA+ doesn't show new capacity



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMRG said:


> That is fantastic. I will let you know how it goes. Best regards from rainy Netherlands.


----------



## BMRG (May 7, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I need your support. I have installed the battery and changed FA and did the VO coding to CAS. (I also set the time and date, and deleted all errors with Inpa for F-series.) So far, so good. Then in ISTA+, I followed your instructions and went to Service Functions, Body, Voltage Supply, Battery, and Register Battery Replacement. I switched the engine off. Then I was presented with a screen with the following text:

"In the next test step, the battery exchange is entered! Produce the following state:

Engine off
Terminal 15 on
Note: Entry cannot be cancelled.
Original battery type and battery capacity according to vehicle order: 105 Ah AGM. 
Currently registered battery capacity in the DME/DDE/EDME: 90 Ah AGM.
=> Enter battery exchange: Same capacity
=> Enter battery exchange: Higher/Lower capacity
=> Enter battery exchange: Change from normal lead-acid battery to AGM battery
=> End service function"

I then proceeded with selecting the second option: Higher/lower capacity. And that somehow failed. I got the following message.

"The battery exchange could not be registered."
Possible cause(s) of fault:

No communication with IBS or engine electronics.
A battery exchange cannot be stored.
Terminal 15 was not on.
Engine running."

I did not know what to do next and switched off the electronics. I think I did not damage the IBS during battery replacement. I do not know where terminal 15 is. (I did disconnect the connector of a thick black wire near the negative terminal/IBS. Otherwise I was unable to get the bigger battery in place. I reconnected it before putting the negative terminal back on the new battery.) The engine was off. 

Did I do something wrong? Should I have selected "same capacity"? Will I be in trouble due to "entry cannot be cancelled"? How to proceed? Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## BMRG (May 7, 2015)

Also, before getting the error message, I did get a notice that I ignored, hoping that it might not be necessary:

"Installation of a battery with higher or lower capacity or installation of an AGM battery (instead of the normal lead-acid battery) must be registered in the vehicle.
The power management with IBS can only work correctly if the correct battery capacity is stored in the engine electronics. In ISTA/P, carry out the following retrofitting:
- Battery

Notice! After retrofitting, perform a terminal change. Only then can the new battery capacity be displayed correctly in the diagnosis.
Notice! If necessary, adjust date and time on the vehicle."

Would this retrofitting be necessary before registration? (I do not have ISTA/P...)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMRG said:


> Hi Shawn, I need your support. I have installed the battery and changed FA and did the VO coding to CAS. (I also set the time and date, and deleted all errors with Inpa for F-series.) So far, so good. Then in ISTA+, I followed your instructions and went to Service Functions, Body, Voltage Supply, Battery, and Register Battery Replacement. I switched the engine off. Then I was presented with a screen with the following text:
> 
> "In the next test step, the battery exchange is entered! Produce the following state:
> 
> ...





BMRG said:


> Also, before getting the error message, I did get a notice that I ignored, hoping that it might not be necessary:
> 
> "Installation of a battery with higher or lower capacity or installation of an AGM battery (instead of the normal lead-acid battery) must be registered in the vehicle.
> The power management with IBS can only work correctly if the correct battery capacity is stored in the engine electronics. In ISTA/P, carry out the following retrofitting:
> ...


I replied to your PM.


----------



## austgolfdiscounts (9 mo ago)

Hi,

I thought the same. Changed battery using BimmerCode from A105 to 90Ah AGM (my battery is a Varta Silver 95Ah AGM) and when I checked with Ista latter that day it still showed A105.

I used BimmerLink to register the battery change.

However on checking about 24 Hours later using Ista, Insta displayed the change to 90Ah using BimmerCode was successful.

Cheerz   



bronx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently installed a new battery and upgraded the capacity from 90AH to 105AH. After registering the new battery with ISTA+ I used Bimmercode to change the capacity from 90AH > 105AH. new capacity was successfully coded. even a quick check using Bimmerlink it shows the new capacity 105AH. *However when i used ISTA+ to check the new battery capacity it still shows the old capacity 90AH. Any idea which is the correct information? Why is ISTA+ still showing the old capacity? Ride is F10 520d Year 2011.*





shawnsheridan said:


> My guess....BimmerCode changed FDL Code CAS => KLASSE_BATTERIE = 105Ah for 105 Ah battery.
> 
> But ISTA reads FA, which overrides all FDL Coding, and it has in FA, E-Wort = A090 for 90 Ah battery.





shawnsheridan said:


> Whichever was used last to code car is what prevails.


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I installed a Varta Silver Platium G14 battery to replace the original BMW 105Ah and registered and changed to 90Ah using Bimmercode/Bimmerlink.

Anyway to change to 95Ah (A095)? Using any method or software?

Cheerz


----------



## Pavlisk (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello,
I have the same problem after retrofiting a 105Ah battery in F07. I have installed the battery and changed E-word and did the VO coding to CAS and DME. But in ISTA+ in Register Battery Replacement is still 
"Original battery type and battery capacity according to vehicle order: 105 Ah AGM. 
Currently registered battery capacity in the DME/DDE/EDME: 90 Ah AGM. "
After registration still same.
Is there any way to reset the value in the DME?


----------

